# Bypassing Madrid?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Last year, we went amazingly wrong near Madrid Airport despite SatNav et al (I think the software was out of date as major road developments seemed to be going on) although managed to grab two of King Carlos' Finest to escort us for some 8 miles. 










Is it now straightforward southbound from the A-1 round Madrid on to the A-3? Maybe it's always been straightforward. 

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Last year, we went amazingly wrong near Madrid Airport despite SatNav et al (I think the software was out of date as major road developments seemed to be going on) although managed to grab two of King Carlos' Finest to escort us for some 8 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dougie,

We have that to look forward to next week. We still use the "Paper map and mark 1 eyeball" on our travels

The Spanish have been renumber their roads for years and it's a nightmare. 8O

If we are transiting a large city like Madrid we usually use the E road HERE even the Spaniards don't change them. 

Don


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don,

Do you reckon Haro to La Manga is do-able in one day (500 mls)? We broke it up last year with a couple of days in the north of Murcia, but we want to toot 'n' bash on right down this time.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Don,
> 
> Do you reckon Haro to La Manga is do-able in one day (500 mls)? We broke it up last year with a couple of days in the north of Murcia, but we want to toot 'n' bash on right down this time.
> 
> ...


Dougie,

We would have done it in our working days but now we average about 300 miles in the transit mode.

From Haro to La Manga is nearly all Autovia so if you don't get lost around Madrid you should be OK. It's a long drive but if you are pushed for time go for it. What time of the year are you travelling, if it's in the winter months check out the forecast before departing.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Don,

It's in early March.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I visited Madrid last October and drove without problems around it several times.

They have several concentric motorway ring roads around the city - the M30, 40 and M50.

The M40 is now complete and links the A1 with the A3 and A4


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

coral said:


> ..... have several concentric motorway ring roads around the city .....


I think the word we used was *eccentric*......

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> It's in early March.
> 
> ...


Dougie

We've never been snowbound (yet). The Spanish are on the ball with their
snow clearing. The ploughs are out along the Autovia long before the snow
starts to fall. One place where you could have problems. That's at the
Puerto de Somosierre (Alt.1440metres) between Burgos and Madrid. One winter we went over the Pass behind a snow plough.

If you want a rapid route through Madrid follow the signs "R3 Valencia" this is a paid motorway but is well worth the money if you are in a hurry.

Don


----------

